# It was a good day



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Had today off so I grabbed my wingmaster and headed out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like a great day!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya we are gonna have some kind of rabbit dish for new years dinner tomorrow it looks like. Ive been browsing the recipe section a bit but am open to recommendations. The only way I cook these critters is just like the chuckars - chicken fried. I might stick with that....


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do with a pile of bunnies is a big olé pot pie. I also like to use boned out pheasant and chukar legs in pot pies. It's about the only way I care to eat game bird legs. What ever you do I'm sure it'll be tasty.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

tigerpincer said:


> One of my favorite things to do with a pile of bunnies is a big olé pot pie. I also like to use boned out pheasant and chukar legs in pot pies. It's about the only way I care to eat game bird legs. What ever you do I'm sure it'll be tasty.


That sounds dang good. Ive never made a pot pie myself. Might need to check this out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My hands down favorite is buffalo wing bunnies. Works best with the front and hind legs, and I will do the backs boneless for ease in eating.

Dredge the cleaned rabbit pieces in seasoned flour (salt, pepper, garlic salt), dip in an egg beaten with a little water, and dredge in another plate of seasoned flour with crushed rice chex or ritz crackers. Deep fry at 350 degrees until golden and crispy and toss in a mixture of equal parts butter and Frank's Redhot. Seriously, it is a surefire way to win over a tough customer! (if they don't like too much heat, add more butter and it will cool the hotsauce down)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> My hands down favorite is buffalo wing bunnies. Works best with the front and hind legs, and I will do the backs boneless for ease in eating.
> 
> Dredge the cleaned rabbit pieces in seasoned flour (salt, pepper, garlic salt), dip in an egg beaten with a little water, and dredge in another plate of seasoned flour with crushed rice chex or ritz crackers. Deep fry at 350 degrees until golden and crispy and toss in a mixture of equal parts butter and Frank's Redhot. Seriously, it is a surefire way to win over a tough customer! (if they don't like too much heat, add more butter and it will cool the hotsauce down)


And I think we have a winner!! The wife is cooking regular buffalo wings so l can work this right in to the mix!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> That sounds dang good. Ive never made a pot pie myself. Might need to check this out.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/136241-grouse-pot-pie.html

.


----------

